

Show HN: Distraction Free Writing - kyle_t
http://www.dailyoje.com

======
arturbelico
Hey Kyle, looks good. Tis the season of the notes applications, as if the rest
of the year was not enough =)

As you said, it has similarities with Giantpad no doubt about it, although my
main differences are the markdown and the projects part. These apps don't vary
much from one to the other, at the end it's all about the details.

What is that 1 that appears at the end of the notes list?

~~~
kyle_t
Artur, you should only be seeing the list of notes that you created, would you
mind sending me a screenshot so I can see what exactly you are referring to?

